# Source for building facades?



## noela (May 22, 2008)

My layout is now getting to the point where I can run trains, and the next big thing will be scenery and buildings, etc. Because it is an elevated layout (benchwork is 2 1/2' to 3 1/2' wide) i have only a few areas where I can actually fit a "real" building. Virtually all of my buildings and settings will have to be done int eh "fake front" style.
Is there a "bible" for making such structures? I figure, last winter was my convert the rolling stock season (ball bearings, steel wheels, kadee's, etc.) which I didn't complete, of course, so next winter will be the build real estate winter. I would prefer to build structures, etc. that can be left outside to the elements, and would like to secure them to the layout, where practical.
I am looking to do this now so I can line up the necessary supplies, capital improvements budget is limited, so they will have to be spread out.
Thank you.


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,

There is a site: http://www.houseofbalsa.com/store/store-gscale.html?sid=0001NPcnymtGPC49To1I9i1

They have a good selection at reasonable prices. Have fun.

Rich S


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

noela, 

are you into self-building? 
if yes, maybe this might inspire you: 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/7/aft/21436/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

http://kormsen.ko.funpic.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=452 

just take a photo of a building, that is more or less from the front, and copy it.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

and here: 

http://kormsen.ko.funpic.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=2849&sid=decc2aa806393668b29d801ba3411afc#2849


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By noela on 30 Apr 2010 04:48 AM 
My layout is now getting to the point where I can run trains, and the next big thing will be scenery and buildings, etc. Because it is an elevated layout (benchwork is 2 1/2' to 3 1/2' wide) i have only a few areas where I can actually fit a "real" building. Virtually all of my buildings and settings will have to be done int eh "fake front" style.
Is there a "bible" for making such structures? I figure, last winter was my convert the rolling stock season (ball bearings, steel wheels, kadee's, etc.) which I didn't complete, of course, so next winter will be the build real estate winter. I would prefer to build structures, etc. that can be left outside to the elements, and would like to secure them to the layout, where practical.
I am looking to do this now so I can line up the necessary supplies, capital improvements budget is limited, so they will have to be spread out.
Thank you. 


Funny you should mention this... other than an engine shed and a junction tower that I cast in cement, many moons ago, I have no buildings on my pike!
I decided it was time for Insta-Town! I used google images and was looking under the subject of Railroad towns/ end of line camps, then I m moved on to frontier towns, etc where I found several pictures of 'city' store fronts with smaller buildings behind them. I sketched out the rooflines and side to side measurements...
I sliced 4 strips of cedar off my 2 1/2" thick cedar planks and used strip wood to hold them together I cut out the windows and doors and the individual rooflines. turned it over and started gluing on strip wood planking.
Life interrupted so right now I just have the facade, behind the real estate office selling Primo Storefronts, the narrow storefront, will either be a lean to or a tent. Tents were the early building of choice at the end of line encampments and their use continued until the store earned enough to build a real store with wood.








In the pic above the stores might be; meat market/general store, real estate, resturant and saloon
Most of the stripwood is in place except for door and widow trim, haven't decided if the saloon gets battens yet...

Happy building!

John


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

If you want a quick, easy, and not so expensive, and I know you may want to try your hands at doing your "own thing" by self construction, but the time and money spent on materials, again unless that is how you want to personalize your buildings on your layout. Go to Colo. Model Structures his building which are also very easy to personalize, to your own satisfaction, range between $49-I believe $65-85 are a good less expensive way to go!! He also has some $99 specials at times that give you 3-4 buildings at once!! Check em out!! Regal 

http://www.coloradomodel.com/


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The best source is you. Do you think you can't do this? Garden Texture has plans for sale. They tell you what size to cut the wood. Try a simple one You might surpprise your sefl.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

John is right. 
just do it yourself. 
even if the results will be less then perfect (as mine) you will like them - because they are really yours! 
each one will get a bit better, than the one before. (so the oldest ones wander slowly to the less visible places on the layout) 
any material does it for starters. - if you start...


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Be carefull of the House of Balsa stuff, they are very nice ( I have a few) but are intended for indoor use only, you might be able to seal them up watertight but they ARE balsa and as such fairly fragile. 

I used Piko building kits and only used a the front and back panels as individual facade panels, then took the side panels glued them on top of each other to create warehouse buildings. works well and you can get 3 "buildings" from one kit.


----------

